# Question about work visas and foreign nationals



## ClaireChoudhry (May 12, 2015)

Hello,

Am I correct in thinking you have to have a job offer before you can apply for a work visa in South Africa?

If this is the case, is it quite hard to get interviews if you are not South African? Do businesses even look at your CV? My husband is British and we are moving back next year - he has an engineering degree but I am just anxious about moving back there without him having a job offer...

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

He would qualify for critical skills work visa, I know there are a lot of engineering positions on the list that was published last year.

If he is on the list, it should not be hard for him to get a job and a permit.


----------

